

Ask HN: Code/Data collaboration tools for researchers - RayVR

I work with 3 other researchers that have limited experience with version control and bug trackers. Is there anything out there that can help us improve our code and data collaboration?<p>I&#x27;ve tried using git with the team but the overhead &quot;feels like too much&quot; for them. The feeling is that research does not fit well into existing software designed for supporting software engineering.<p>Thanks for any info
======
skram
Check out this SO question,
[http://opendata.stackexchange.com/questions/748/is-there-
a-g...](http://opendata.stackexchange.com/questions/748/is-there-a-git-for-
data), which has many answers including [http://dat-data.com/](http://dat-
data.com/)

